# I need some help finding livery in Glasgow



## chestnutTB (6 December 2013)

Hi there everyone! I need help.

I'm a Norwegian who just moved to Glasgow for a 4 year undergrad. I left my lovely tb mare at home for this semester with the hope that I can bring her over with me during or immediately following the next semester. 

The problem is, I am absolutely clueless as to how I can find suitable place to keep her here in Glasgow. All I can find online are riding schools. I don't even know what I can expect to have included in the price in scottish stables or how they are run. But I need to look around for possible places to keep her early, because I need to decide soon if it's even realistic to try to bring her over.

So I turn to you for help. Can anyone help me find livery yards in Glasgow. They need to be accessible by public transport, as I don't have a car here. I need one where I pay for: the stable, the use of facilities, hay, turnout and daily feeding. Even better would be if they would bring her in in the evenings as well, but if not I can manage. I cannot manage anything above 400 per month, and I would prefer it to be around 300. 
Also, as I will be travelling home every now and then, I would prefer if it's possible to pay for extra weekend help with mucking out etc. I would prefer the stable to be quiet, hence not a busy riding school, but still with good facilities. However, I understand that beggars can't be choosers, so any suggestions that cover even a tiny bit of what I've just said are highly appreciated!

I'm sorry if I'm being overly complicated. Although I'm comfortable in English as an everyday- or academic language, riding has always been exclusively Norwegian for me. I'm having such problems with getting used to this new vocabulary


----------



## p87 (6 December 2013)

What part of Glasgow are you in? It's a pretty big place


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 December 2013)

Gryffeside livery is the best in the area, start there. http://gryffesidelivery.homestead.com/

To be honest, probably best to buy some sort of car,  as public transport to yards is not ideal, as far as I am aware. I am sure that there will be lots of student type cars advertised in the UNI. 
also ask on the UNI bulletin board for some help, there will be others like you.

There are several options: Riding Schools may not be livery yards and livery yards may not be R.S.

In the UK we have different options
Full livery ............ no need to visit, if horse needs exercised over and above your own riding, then you can arrange it. Expensive.

DIY [Do It Yourself]......... you turn out the horse and bring it back in , and do all the mucking out and feed and grooming and so on, allow 3 hours per day.

Assisted DIY:  the yard will put horse out and maybe also bring him in. You are expected to prepare feeds, muck out etc. they generally are able to do other things at an agreed price.

Most yards provide hay or haylage ad lib, if you are looking after your own horse you buy the feed, if they are feeding your horse they provide the feed,

Re Glasgow,  there is a tunnel under the Clyde so that the area south of the river Clyde is accessible, maybe use ""AA route" software.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 December 2013)

I think you need assisted DIY, AND a car!!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 December 2013)

Costs:
A stable and turnout field [24/7 in summer 10/7 in winter]    min cost is  £35.00 per week, but will be more isolated.Usually a lit manege, hacking usually limited,  per month? £160-£250
Winter hay and / or haylage ad lib for a horse             £10 to £12.00 per week £50 per month.
Farrier £65.00 [£1.00 per day]   £7.00 per week £30 per month
Hard feed £1.00 per day £7.00 per week £30 per month.
Absolute min per week? £60 = £300 per month, but realistic £400 per month.
If money is no object go to Ingliston [renfrewshire] http://www.ingliston.com/


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (6 December 2013)

If you could let us know where in Glasgow you will be based and/or where your journey would start, by bus or train for instance, then someone may be able to make suggestions.


----------



## chestnutTB (6 December 2013)

You are all wonderfully helpful! 
I am studying at the Uni if Glasgow, so I'm situated in the west end. I will probably move into a new flat by the end of next semester, but I will be staying close to the uni. 

Unfortunately, I bought a horse instead of a licence 5 years ago, and never had the money for it after that, so I will be dependent on public transport. I can easily get to the city centre by subway, so any bus/train connection from there on is fine. 

Again, thank you all!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 December 2013)

The yards are unlikely to be near good public transport links, you can take a bike on most trains [i think], probably not on the  subway and not on the bus, the only alternative there is a folding bike!


----------



## Brightbay (7 December 2013)

I can think of three (possibly 4) livery yards within walking distance of Milliken Park station (20 minute journey from Glasgow Central with trains every half hour). They do vary in terms of facilities and services on offer though.  I can also think of one near Langbank station, but I think it's probably not walking distance.  Also one near Johnstone station, but again it would be a 40 minute walk - not nice in west of Scotland weather!

They just happen t be local to me, I'm sure there are others in different areas.  Some maybe are accessible by bus, but the buses from central Glasgow to areas where there are stables are less frequent than trains.

I do think you might struggle without a car, to be honest.  Although some yards, once you're there you will quickly find people who can offer occasional lifts from stations.

Have a look on Facebook - there are several groups where people may have more information.  Try Horsey Stuff for Sale in Renfrewshire, Horsey Stuff for Sale in Glasgow, Horsey Stuff for Sale in Ayrshire...


----------

